# Hazards of Rhinestoning



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

Since I'm on mostly the Rhinestone threads I thought I would post this here. This could have been posted on any number of sub-forums though.

I have a small shop where I keep my "stuff", 4 head embroidery machine, rhinestones, cutter, heat presses and the like. The other night I was embroiderying my umpteenth tote bag and while it was running I decided to sit at the computer and look some items up.

I felt something on my leg, on my calf. I immediately thought a bug had crawled up my jeans leg and jumped up and swatted the pants leg. Something fell to the floor. I stood there looking at it but could not figure exactly what it was. I sat back down. 

Uh, oh....something moved past my knee and was now on my inner thigh! I jumped up and grabbed my pants and there was a lump, a bulge there in my pants leg!!! I screamed and jerked at my pants, barely getting them unzipped and tore them down around my ankles. 

It was just then that a very small, black, furry mouse jumped off my leg and scurried toward the closet.

I'm warning all you, now, you better wear rubber bands around your ankles when you are deep in thought in your shop.


----------



## cleos (Sep 2, 2010)

That's hilarious! I live in northern California, one night we were my wife and I working pretty late. While she was in the front shop doing the books, I was in the back room working on the computer. It was one of these summer nights where the thermometer almost hit the 90's (I know ... for us it's pretty damn warm!) so I left the back door wide open to allow as much breeze to come in, anyway we had ordered a pizza for the munchies... As I'm totally absorbed and focused on my screen, I noticed a weird and very strong smell. I don't really pay attention to it and keep on working, my eyes are fixed on the screen. Then almost seconds after that, my wife start to call me with a tone of voice that was not normal. As I know her, I feel a sense of concern in her voice ... but I'm still convinced nothing is that urgent ... she call again, this time with even more intensity. I jump off my chair and as I enter the front shop ... there is a freaking 400lbs brown bear having a blast with the left over of the pizza! The bear looks at me, grab as much as he can and slowly start to look for his exit. As fast as a "torero" (bullfighter) I get out of this way and the dude find his way out without looking back. Amazingly, this bear had to barely touch the back of my chair to go through!


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

ROFLO!!!! I'm glad he didn't try to crawl up your jeans, LOL!!! I bet it was scary at the time though!


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

OMG!! You guys are hilarious! You don't even know how much I needed that laugh.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

ROFLO!!!!

Mice, and Tigers, and Bears...OH my!

I needed that too. Thanks!

NEW: Watch out for Tree Spiders! 
looked up from screen and on the top of the wall running (they're FAST) about 2 inch legs and all. I wanted to run but he was over the office door. knocked him with the broom and chased him, smacked him. I found out they can jump over two foot....but I got him



vgary said:


> ROFLO!!!! I'm glad he didn't try to crawl up your jeans, LOL!!! I bet it was scary at the time though!


..It was just then that a very small, black, furry mouse jumped off my leg and scurried toward the closet..

..there is a freaking 400lbs brown bear having a blast with the left over of the pizza!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

GREAT stories!!! Wow! 

Living in Arizona, I've had a few close calls with scorpions in my home and been stung once, but the mouse up the pants would probably have caused me to have a heart attack and don't even get me started with something as scary as a bear!!! Again... WOW!


----------



## catago (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks now I know what to look forward to.... LOL...


----------



## Cathy91722 (Feb 26, 2010)

Am I SURE I really want to get into rhinestoning??


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

When I was a teenager I lived in a cabin, way back in the woods,near a creek that ran to the lake.It was friday night around midnight and I was home alone watching evil dead.If anyone has ever seen evil dead I can tell you the woods and the cabin looked like my house.lol. anyhow,I hear something in the bathroom...I puase the movie and go in there.It was coming from the toilet...I lifted the lid and a HUGE rat tried jumping out!Scared the poo outta me.I slammed the lid back down and got a hammer.well I killed it and then took it outside and measured it.12" from head to end of tail.musta came right up the pipes.I called my dad at work and you know what he said? you took a hammer to a porcelin toilet?lol
thought id share that.never forget it!


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

I would have passed out, a RAT!!! And that one was more like a small pony!!


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Good Lord! You guys have some stories! 

I think any of those encounters would have freaked me out.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

OMG. I'm going to have nightmares tonight, I'm pretty sure. 

I do not think I would live to tell the story if I had a mouse run up my pants leg. The mouse would run off, I'd die, and no one would ever know what killed me.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I woke up this morning to our youngest cat chasing a squirrel in the house. A baby squirrel but still a squirrel. Hubby had already left for work so he was no help. Finally the cat got tired of the game and the squirrel is now trapped in the minnow net waiting for the neighbor to come over and remove it from the house. I will be so glad when this cat is too fat and slow to catch anything but a nap.


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

Watch out for the squirrels! My husband owns an elementary school here in town (sold because of consolidation). He and the preachers kid were cleaning one day when a cat chased a squirrel into the gym. DH told the kid to chase the squirrel out. Well, the squirrel started running, slipping and sliding on the polished floor, up onto the metal bleachers, around the entire gym room, up the stairs by the stage, down the hall, down the stairs on the opposite side of the gym and ran smack into my DH. DH says they stared at each other, DH kicked at him and the squirrel hopped on his leg and ran up his shorts!! DH (who is no small man) was hopping on one leg, swatting his pants and screaming like a school girl. The squirrel finally ran out and then proceeded to run back up his shirt. DH managed to grab the collar of his shirt and rip the shirt up when the squirrel hopped out and ran out the gym door. The preachers kid just stared in unbelief and then broke out in uncontrollable laughter. It was the talk of the town after that Sunday's sermon.

I guess we both belong to the "vermits up the pants" club now.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

OMG! I seriously do not think I would survive that! If I did, it would take a lot of counseling to recover. haha. I'm not even kidding. That is TERRIFYING!!!!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

One night while working late, I thought I heard a sound coming from the basement door. I turned down the radio…nothing…turned it back up and more scratching…turned it back down again…still nothing…the third time however I did hear scratching on the door. I decided to bang on the door to make whatever was on the other side go away! Right, just more scratching, so I banged harder. At this point I should mention it is a pocket door. I got a flash light and shined it near the lock thinking maybe the light would scare whatever was on the other side away. To my shock I see something moving between the door and the frame near the lock… it looks like a tiny hand…a hand trying to push the door open… then I realized what it was…this tiny hand was connected to a bat! I pushed on the door and made sure the lock was on…duh what was I thinking they can squeeze through an opening the size of a dime. Well it did stop scratching and I didn’t go in the basement for almost a week. However that wasn’t the last of it, my husband said he has seen one flying around the room but didn’t know where it had gone. To my surprise when I sat down in my chair the bat came flying out from under the chair. I do have to say other the years I have gotten good at catching these nasty little things, and oh do the scream when you get them!


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

Corel Whisperer said:


> ..... and oh do the scream when you get them!


If it were me and the bat, you wouldn't know which of us was screaming the loudest!!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a system now! The first time I caught one I was yelling for my husband to open the door, he was out back pretending to work on the car!! LOL The thing with bats they are lazy, so if they land on a wall all I do is put a glass vase over them, slide in a piece of card stock to get them into the vase and take them outside. We did need to call someone a few years ago 5 in 3 days was a little much for me! They were in the attic, they set up check valves to let them out but they couldn’t get back in, so far so good. Oh, I hope I didn’t just jink myself! LOL I don't think I would try this with any thing bigger... not a bear anyways! LOL


----------



## draig (Jul 29, 2007)

Sitting watching the TV one night, soot was slowly falling down the chimney (nothing unusual as you get small amounts falling occasionaly). The cat was sleeping on my knee, next thing a small bat comes down the chimney, never seen the cat move so quick, nor me for that matter . Now I love these tiny creatures but not in the Living Room . DH came running in wondering what was going on, had to catch the poor thing in his t-shirt and after checking it was OK, went and let it loose out the back. 

Sharon


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I have to admit the first bat I attempted to catch using a fish landing net, I suddenly stopped and said ‘Great, I trying to catch something that has radar with a metal framed fishing net. Like the scene out of the Great Outdoor’s when they were trying to get the bat out of the cabin! The hard part was getting bat out of the net without getting bit by the little tiny mouth full of teeth! Yes, don’t mind the bats as long as they stay outside!


----------

